# G-Wagon vs Humvee



## Q.Y. Ranger (7 Dec 2004)

Hey, we all know about the new G-Wagons, but do you think they were worth buying? What do you think would have been a better choice, and do you think that we would have been better off with Humvees?


----------



## jswift872 (8 Dec 2004)

well Humvees look much better, are fully closed. Hell yeah I love Humvee, but the G-Wagons I feel are a good buy as well as they seem to be doing well over in Afghanistan (despite the floorboards incident) Overall I would say---Humvee


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Dec 2004)

just to note, the 'floorboards incident' is a cosmetic one, it has no effect on proformance, or structural integrity, (safety) which is really the important thing.


----------



## Da_man (8 Dec 2004)

IMO Humvees would have been a much better choice... Its capabilities in the battlefield have been proven numerous times, unlike the G-Wagon.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (8 Dec 2004)

You all had basically the same idea as me. I believe Humvees would have been a better choice, and they have been proven usefull on the battle field, they can be customized to suit almost any need, and they can go almost anywhere. I'm not to sure about the G-Wagons, does anybody know how affective they are? Do they provide the same protection as a Humvee, and whats the cost difference between the two?


----------



## bboy (8 Dec 2004)

"IMO Humvees would have been a much better choice... Its capabilities in the battlefield have been proven numerous times, unlike the G-Wagon."

just a note, we arent the first country to use the g wagon. it's been used for a while on ops


----------



## Toubib (8 Dec 2004)

The G-Wagon are a modifiate (ameliored) version of the Wolf used by Germany and Netheland.  

And Humvee consummate more fuel than the G-Wagen


----------



## Byerly (8 Dec 2004)

This whole thread seems to be nothing more than speculation; it seems as if your opinions are being formed more by hollywood than actual fact.  With lines like "The Humvee looks better" and someone touting all the grand aspects of the Humvee as the obvious choice, immediately followed by an admission that they know nothing about the G-wagon, there is very little useful information to be found.  Unless you have experience with both platforms, or have some sort of statistics to back up your claims...

Also, aesthetics has very little to do with functionality on the battle field.  Equipment doesn't have to be pretty to work. (Neither do soldiers  )


Stu


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Dec 2004)

exactly the point I was making about the floorboards in the G-wagon.

I will be the first to say that I have not driven either one.
But, I have seen statistics on both, and IMHO, The G-wagon _looks like_ it would be better suited to our troops needs, it is a light armoured vehicle, capable of transporting a limited number of troops, that is it's purpose. I do not see the practicality of getting a humvee to fill this role, since it costs more, and gussles alot more fuel. I do not believe that the humvee is needed, as patrols and the like will not likely need to climb up a mountain in their vehicle.


----------



## Meridian (8 Dec 2004)

I seem to recall reading about someone saying that the forces were a bit worried about the GWagon and usage in A'ghan because of the tiny streets (ie width)....  

Is the Humvee not INSANELY wide?  at least as compared to the G-Wagon?


----------



## Scratch_043 (8 Dec 2004)

yes, yes it is.

When the humvee was created, the criteria for the width was: To be just so narrow so as to fit into a railway tunnel in England. (which is about a width and a half of the typical car.


----------



## Infanteer (8 Dec 2004)

This thread should be locked.  Why don't you kids go chase some tail instead of sitting here and speculating on what vehicle (the none of you have ever seen) we should use.


----------



## Ranger12 (8 Dec 2004)

lol im 15 i been in a Hummer an Ranger one it was sweet the cadets got to go on a Ranger base couple years back on a sick trip.. im buddy eliot summors is an Ranger.. we are going back this year the officers get to try out a m4a1. lucky.. i think most of us seen hummers around..


----------



## D-n-A (8 Dec 2004)

Ranger12 said:
			
		

> lol im 15 i been in a Hummer an Ranger one it was sweet the cadets got to go on a Ranger base couple years back on a sick trip.. im buddy eliot summors is an Ranger.. we are going back this year the officers get to try out a m4a1. lucky.. i think most of us seen hummers around..




The US Army Rangers don't have their own base, the Rangers an Ranger School are located on varouis bases over the unit states, like Ft Lewis an Ft Bragg, an many other units are on those bases.

Your CIC offiers are going to be able to shoot the M4A1 rifle on your next trip to a US Base?

I didn't know cadets got to go on ex's out of country(with the exception of exchanges).


----------



## Infanteer (8 Dec 2004)

...I can see this will only get worse.

If someone wishes to have a serious thread on different light vehicles do two things:

1) Search through this board - this topic has been done before.

2) Offer something substantive and researched (personal experience helps).   Juvenile statements about what "looks cooler" can be posted somewhere else.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Dec 2004)

Ranger 12,

Holy cow man, maybe you could come and instruct us on all your expertise of the various vehicles :

This thread is dead.


----------

